# Mehrfachauswahl in einer JComboBox unmöglich!



## tosca (25. Okt 2007)

Hallo alle miteinander,

ich bin ja ganz entsetzt :shock::shock::shock: : sehe ich das richtig, dass eine JComboBox keine Mehrfachauswahl unterstützt? Wieso denn das nicht?! Stattdessen muss ich eine JList nutzen oder wie? Und die klappt nicht so schön auf wie die ComboBox. Na wie sieht das denn aus... Oder hab ich was Entscheidendes übersehen? Gibt es außer der JList noch andere Alternativen?


----------



## The_S (25. Okt 2007)

Wie soll denn etwas mit Mehrfachauswahl aufklappen? JList in ner JScrollPane und gut ist. Hab das auch noch nirgends anders gehesen, kA wie du auf so ne Idee kommst ...


----------



## tosca (26. Okt 2007)

Weiß zwar nicht, wieso etwas mit Mehrfachauswahl nicht aufklappen sollte - man könnte ja die ausgewählten Sachen farblich markieren - genau wie in der JList eben. Aber gut - werd mich wohl mit der JList abfinden.


----------



## The_S (26. Okt 2007)

Poste doch bitte mal einen Screenshot von so einer Anwendung die sowas hat. Das stell ich mir nicht nur hässlich, sondern auch für die Usability total grausam vor ...


----------



## byte (26. Okt 2007)

Es gibt genau einen Grund, warum eine ComboBox mit Multi-Selection keinen Sinn ergibt. Bei ner ComboBox wird ja immer die Selektion im Label angezeigt. Was sollte dort angezeigt werden bei einer Mehrfachselektion?

Also, im Sinne der Chewbacca Defence: Denken Sie darüber nach, es ergibt keinen Sinn! :roll:


----------

